# Anyone going to AC 2010?



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have reserved a hotel and plan on attending the world's largest furry convention.  Lucky for me, I live only 200 km away from Pittsburgh.  I hope I'll have a good time, as it will be my furst con.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 3, 2010)

I want to try and go, I've only just gone to my first Con, FWA.  I loved it, and living in Philly, AC is so very much closer to me, just not sure i can afford it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

im going for sure


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2010)

sure other people are going thats the way Cons work other wise its called standing in a large room alone

but not me no, I am staying here in Canada where I can drink my inhibitions and standards away


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going, it will be my first AC!


----------



## TheRapetor (Apr 3, 2010)

Me!


----------



## Jelly (Apr 3, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> km



stop it
stop it

YES
I WILL BE
FURNTASTIC mrow =^.^=
etc


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll hopefully be attending, live half hour away so no hotel costs. Essentually I'll only have to pay for gas along with an entry fee (if there is one).


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Planning on going, can't quite say for sure.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Going with a group for my first year at any furry convention. Around six or seven people if I can remember correctly, no hotel costs since we're all at the Arts Institute.


----------



## Danale (Apr 4, 2010)

There's a strong chance I'm going.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Danale said:


> There's a strong chance I'm going.



This. Gosh I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopefully I meet and make friends of more people this time around. The one cool guy I hung out with showed me the Zoo after the first couple days and I was just like, wow I was missing out on alot right here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Whoa, I imagine AnthroCon would be a bit overwhelming for a first con'.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Whoa, I imagine AnthroCon would be a bit overwhelming for a first con'.



Yeah, It'll be my first but I live right next to it, I'd be retarded not to go to it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Whoa, I imagine AnthroCon would be a bit overwhelming for a first con'.


 Kinda, I went another time when I was 17 for a day just to check it out and see 2. So I learned to layout and what not that way.


Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, It'll be my first but I live right next to it, I'd be retarded not to go to it.



Yeah you would be :V It's pretty awesome, coming from someone who knows nobody there and cant drink at the bar.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Teco said:


> Kinda, I went another time when I was 17 for a day just to check it out and see 2. So I learned to layout and what not that way.



Don't you need to pay for a day pass?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, It'll be my first but I live right next to it, I'd be retarded not to go to it.


^ Pretty much this. 1st here too.


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't you need to pay for a day pass?


Of course?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Teco said:


> Of course?



?

Why pay for part of the con' rather than to attend the whole thing?


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ?
> 
> Why pay for part of the con' rather than to attend the whole thing?


 
Because I was 17, unsure if I even wanted to be there, with a friend who couldn't stay the whole time(him not being a furry and my driver which was fun to walk around with him at the art section... Us: "AH HYPER PENIS AHHHH!")


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm probably going. It'll be my first con too, but I live so close that it's kind of a no brainer.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm probably going. It'll be my first con too, but I live so close that it's kind of a no brainer.



Might I ask where you live as I too am "so close" and well...curiousity killed the kittie ;3


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Might I ask where you live as I too am "so close" and well...curiousity killed the kittie ;3


 
But he's the cat...dont do it Jashwa! It's a trap! :V

Although I'm curious as well. As I'm only like, and hour and a half away.

Also, there seems to be alot of people with it being their first con, how many exactly do we got here?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 4, 2010)

Honestly, AC is the only con I've ever gone to, but it really wasn't that overwhelming my first time. So, I think you guys will be okay. Just be sure you've got friends going or something.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Teco said:


> Although I'm curious as well. As I'm only like, and hour and a half away.
> 
> Also, there seems to be alot of people with it being their first con, how many exactly do we got here?


It's going to be my first con. I plan on attending with a friend.
Also, I live about an hour away in Ohio.


----------



## Ben (Apr 4, 2010)

Raiven said:


> I want to try and go, I've only just gone to my first Con, FWA.  I loved it, and living in Philly, AC is so very much closer to me, just not sure i can afford it.



I swear, every day, more and more of you pop up. I'M BEING SURROUNDED, OH GOD.


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

I volunteer to show newbies the basic ropes of the joint if they want to get together when the time comes around. Just super saiyan.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Philly's full of furries. Hah, Furridelphia :3

Pittsburgh has its lucky few as well.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Philly's full of furries. Hah, Furridelphia :3
> 
> Pittsburgh has its lucky few as well.


Scotty, if any furry would live in Pittsburgh it _would_ have to be you. =P


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

If I can responsibly shell out the cash to go to the con comfortably (And get my roomie confirmed), I'll absolutely go.
Furridelphia XD
Even though I live in a rural area, there are many furries for some reason.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Scotty, if any furry would live in Pittsburgh it _would_ have to be you. =P



And Sir Rob, he's one of the few hehe.

SHOUTOUT to my brethren!


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Might I ask where you live as I too am "so close" and well...curiousity killed the kittie ;3


At the moment, I'm living on campus at Carnegie Mellon University, but over the summer I move back home to Freedom, Pennsylvania. It's in Beaver County, about 45 minutes away.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> At the moment, I'm living on campus at Carnegie Mellon University, but over the summer I move back home to Freedom, Pennsylvania. It's in Beaver County, about 45 minutes away.



O_O YOu're practically my neighbor. I live in chippewa in beaver county.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be there this year.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> O_O YOu're practically my neighbor. I live in chippewa in beaver county.


Such a small world.


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I have reserved a hotel and plan on attending the world's largest furry convention.  Lucky for me, I live only 200 km away from Pittsburgh.  I hope I'll have a good time, as it will be my furst con.





anthroguy101 said:


> my furst con





anthroguy101 said:


> furst



a8iehjkdglsaoruigdljciaoefoshrgld >:c

Oh and I will be there


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> a8iehjkdglsaoruigdljciaoefoshrgld >:c
> 
> Oh and I will be there



I'm totally giving you a hug if I go :3
Or at least a friendly handshake..


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm totally giving you a hug if I go :3
> Or at least a friendly handshake..



I don't want to know where those hands have been


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> I don't want to know where those hands have been



Oh god, what do you take me for some type of whor.....nevermind.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Teco (Apr 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> I volunteer to show newbies the basic ropes of the joint if they want to get together when the time comes around. Just super saiyan.



..anyone? 'specially the new guys? Yeah no? Tour and basic know how? Maybe even room share ideas something of the sort?   Yeah no? *shrug*

Dont mind me I'm just trying to buddy up here, its better when you got friends to hang with.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'll be there...just look for the blue/ white skunk tail & ears, name's Fraxx


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

It'll be my 6th Anthrocon in a row... :B


----------



## Tweaker (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be going. I could have gone last year but I pussied out at the last minute. I don't plan on repeating that mistake again.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 14, 2010)

I am. Apparently. Score.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope to see everyone there, I'm tryin' to get my drivers license by then so I can accompany a certain someone to it and just a heads up, I'm totally pouncing you taren xD

(Not really, I'm well trained xD)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> ..anyone? 'specially the new guys? Yeah no? Tour and basic know how? Maybe even room share ideas something of the sort?   Yeah no? *shrug*
> 
> Dont mind me I'm just trying to buddy up here, its better when you got friends to hang with.



I'll train you in the ways of walking around a sign-covered building.
You don't know anybody who is going?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hope to see everyone there, I'm tryin' to get my drivers license by then so I can accompany a certain someone to it and just a heads up, I'm totally pouncing you taren xD
> 
> (Not really, I'm well trained xD)


I see. :B lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Honestly, if my plans work out I'd be willing to offer someone a place to stay but my rep will probably scare at least a few people away xD.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

AC is a lot of fun. If you can make it, you should.


----------



## Ixis (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, I shall be hauling my ass over there. It'll be my first US con, first time in the states too. I'm with Zenon in the Mariott. Look for a glowy blue creature, i'll be doing free sketchbook doodles n stuff. :3


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 15, 2010)

I might be going. Depends if any hotels still have a room available. If there aren't any with in a 30 minute drive of the convention, then probably not. :c It'll be my first furry convention. I've been to anime conventions, but only for a day. 
I really hope i can make it. AC is the closest con to where im at, and i dont want to wait for next year. :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pittsburgh has quite a few hotels within the city, heck there's a ton by the airport if you don't mind a short drive....


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'll train you in the ways of walking around a sign-covered building.
> You don't know anybody who is going?


 I dont need trained, I was offering to train. I know a bunch of money saving tips I learned from my one friend I made last year, I know where everything is and all that. I learned alot of stuff a couple days into it and now I felt like I missed a bunch  :/



Scotty1700 said:


> Honestly, if my plans work out I'd be willing to offer someone a place to stay but my rep will probably scare at least a few people away xD.


 Pfft, free?



Anubis_Howl said:


> I might be going. Depends if any hotels still have a room available. If there aren't any with in a 30 minute drive of the convention, then probably not. :c It'll be my first furry convention. I've been to anime conventions, but only for a day.
> I really hope i can make it. AC is the closest con to where im at, and i dont want to wait for next year. :c


There's like two or three within WALKING distance, not to mention the one connected to the convention center.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

@ Teco Depends on if the folks are gone like they plan to be or not....If so, then I'm sure it'd just be somethin' cheap...possibly a ride in return for the open wing


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @ Teco Depends on if the folks are gone like they plan to be or not....If so, then I'm sure it'd just be somethin' cheap...possibly a ride in return for the open wing


Party at your house. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> Party at your house. :V



My house is very party friendly actually. 5.9 acres of land so it's reasonably sized, swimming pool (stay away kitties xD), place for a bonfire, and many other things but I'm NOT entrusting such silly people to leisure at my "den"...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2010)

I shall be there with mi amigos. 
It will be fun. :}


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> My house is very party friendly actually. 5.9 acres of land so it's reasonably sized, swimming pool (stay away kitties xD), place for a bonfire, and many other things but I'm NOT entrusting such silly people to leisure at my "den"...


...dude you should trust the awesome people to your den. That sounds like a kick ass party pad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...dude you should trust the awesome people to your den. That sounds like a kick ass party pad.



Meh, Depends. If my parents are gone then I MIGHT plan somethin' but if they're not then I'll have a hard enough time smuggling in my highly admired friend (<3)


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been invited to go so I am considering it, but I still need to make hotel arrangements if I'm going to do it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, Depends. If my parents are gone then I MIGHT plan somethin' but if they're not then I'll have a hard enough time smuggling in my highly admired friend (<3)


Pfft, oh, Parents. Nvm then, :V 
I can see that turning out badly.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> Party at your house. :V


Keep your bunghole tight. ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> Pfft, oh, Parents. Nvm then, :V
> I can see that turning out badly.



Well they have plans to leave the state soo.......Yeah.



Taren Fox said:


> Keep your bunghole tight. ;3



Darnit, I'm not THAT bad -.-


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well they have plans to leave the state soo.......Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Darnit, I'm not THAT bad -.-



Oh well, maybe so then. I'll even help clean up, just nothing sticky.

Actually it might depending on who comes. (ohohoIsaidcum) Last year I stayed out late with my new friend/roommate to just talk and shit. I believe we JUST missed a threesome. A manly threesome. Because there were three dudes in one bed. Snickers were had.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh well, maybe so then. I'll even help clean up, just nothing sticky.
> 
> Actually it might depending on who comes. (ohohoIsaidcum) Last year I stayed out late with my new friend/roommate to just talk and shit. I believe we JUST missed a threesome. A manly threesome. Because there were three dudes in one bed. Snickers were had.



Haha, I'll keep it in mind. Not sure if it'll go down or not but I'd really like it, late night with a bonfire sounds like a good way to reminisce Anthrocon


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, I'll keep it in mind. Not sure if it'll go down or not but I'd really like it, late night with a bonfire sounds like a good way to reminisce Anthrocon



Indeed it does. I'd do it.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys should totally do me a huge favor. Since you're localsss nwn Which ones would you recommend? All of the ones within walking distance are sold out, or so i heard. :c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> You guys should totally do me a huge favor. Since you're localsss nwn Which ones would you recommend? All of the ones within walking distance are sold out, or so i heard. :c


If you have the coin, stay at the Courtyard. It's right across the street (about 100-150 yards away) and it's WAY WAY nicer than the official con hotel. It costs a little more, but it's WAY worth it. Since it's not an "official Anthrocon hotel", it may not be booked. Anyway, look it up. 

If you have any questions, shoot me a PM. I live about 20 minutes outside of Anthrocon, so I know the area really well.

~T


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> You guys should totally do me a huge favor. Since you're localsss nwn Which ones would you recommend? All of the ones within walking distance are sold out, or so i heard. :c



There's the Onmi and the Courtyard as someone else mentioned. The main Hotel tends to be crowded.

The Courtyard is in walking distance from the convention center and the Omni is just about the same (If not longer).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not too familiar with Pittsburgh...can't drive so I only go with friends and family and yeah, I can count on one paw the number of times I've been there >.>


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 16, 2010)

This will be my first FurCon, and thank the gods I don't need to worry about hotel drama!  :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> This will be my first FurCon, and thank the gods I don't need to worry about hotel drama!  :3



Same here 100%. Hope it'll be the best yet ^_^


----------



## TDK (Apr 16, 2010)

Yea, i'll be there since it's about 15 minutes away from me and naw you can't stay at my house (Somebody already asked me that >.<)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nvm, dumb post. Why don't the mods let us delete posts again?


----------



## Teco (Apr 16, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> You guys should totally do me a huge favor. Since you're localsss nwn Which ones would you recommend? All of the ones within walking distance are sold out, or so i heard. :c


 
I wouldn't know, I'll be looking to room share, hopefully with my last room mate since he was pretty cool.

Tips: Bring your own food and drinks if you can, shit is expensive down there. Like 7 bucks for a tiny pizza.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Teco said:


> I wouldn't know, I'll be looking to room share, hopefully with my last room mate since he was pretty cool.
> 
> Tips: Bring your own food and drinks if you can, shit is expensive down there. Like 7 bucks for a tiny pizza.



That's why you go to the areas around it. Robinson, biggest mall I've ever been to has quite a good places to go to. God I love being familiar with the hotspot for once.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2010)

Fernando's is cheap if you're a meat eater or lacto-vegetarian.
They distribute food guides according to price, cuisine-type, and diet (along with a map) in your AC program materials.

can you even buy beer in a store in Pittsburgh on weekends?


----------



## Teco (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's why you go to the areas around it. Robinson, biggest mall I've ever been to has quite a good places to go to. God I love being familiar with the hotspot for once.


 cant drive... well i might be able to this year


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2010)

Teco said:


> Tips: Bring your own food and drinks if you can, shit is expensive down there. Like 7 bucks for a tiny pizza.



Hurr, it's a city. That's what cities _do_.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Fernando's is cheap if you're a meat eater or lacto-vegetarian.
> They distribute food guides according to price, cuisine-type, and diet (along with a map) in your AC program materials.
> can you even buy beer in a store in Pittsburgh on weekends?



Actually you can only get alcohol from designated distributors, it's illegal to sell them in stores although restaurants are obviously allowed.



Teco said:


> cant drive... well i might be able to this year



If I get my license I could potentially show you around. You seem cool enough to meet my standards xD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Man, a lot of cool FAFers are going. You're making me wish I lived on the east coast.


----------



## Teco (Apr 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hurr, it's a city. That's what cities _do_.


 You dont get pizza when i order it again for the people in the 'zoo' section. >:V



Scotty1700 said:


> Actually you can only get alcohol from designated distributors, it's illegal to sell them in stores although restaurants are obviously allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> If I get my license I could potentially show you around. You seem cool enough to meet my standards xD



Yeah you have to get it from a bar or something.

Schweet. I am very cool.  

I hope someone plans a trip to D&B's this time around... I think someone did before but it didn't work out or something *shrug* D&B's would be awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Teco said:


> You dont get pizza when i order it again for the people in the 'zoo' section. >:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D&B's? Dave and Busters??

Sorta strange...why?


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> D&B's? Dave and Busters??
> 
> Sorta strange...why?



A bunch of nerdy people, possibly in suits. Playing games. That sounds good in itself.

Plus. I love me some Dave and Busters. I beat like, all the house of deads going there. 

But I swear to god if they all go to the race horse game just to get boners... :V

Plus the food is nifty.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm planning on going, just need to organize and shit.


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone new want shown the hot spots within the con itself? Meet up and stuff. yeah no? Just scotty? =/  I thought more people would be game.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> A bunch of nerdy people, possibly in suits. Playing games. That sounds good in itself.
> 
> Plus. I love me some Dave and Busters. I beat like, all the house of deads going there.
> 
> ...



meh, doesn't sound too bad and heck I can't really judge it as I've never been to one.



Teco said:


> Anyone new want shown the hot spots within the con itself? Meet up and stuff. yeah no? Just scotty? =/  I thought more people would be game.



Yeah I know, I love the advice and whatnot, thanks. ^_^


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> meh, doesn't sound too bad and heck I can't really judge it as I've never been to one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, I love the advice and whatnot, thanks. ^_^




I'd be cool if cool people go. I'd love to just come up and join in on a game or something.

Yeah, I'll give you a quick run through of the place, like I said before, when i went, I thought I knew just about everything there then on the last couple days my room mate showed me the major gathering spot 'the Zoo' a board people put stick it notes on for parties and such...I was just like. Wow, I missed a bunch.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm very tolerant of people so I don't mind who I hang out with...just as long as they're not trying to butt yiff meh >.> or are into weird fetishes (GTFO frickin' diaper creepers).


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I'm very tolerant of people



except for blacks



Scotty1700 said:


> so I don't mind who I hang out with...just as long as they're not trying to butt yiff meh.



so says the "knotty fawkx"

à² _à²


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, there's a place called "The Oasis" that has very good coffee.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can I come with you lot in spirit?
;^;


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Can I come with you lot in spirit?
> ;^;



Sure.
But I need some of your blood. :V


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm not so sure about this...


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh, there's a place called "The Oasis" that has very good coffee.



Where the fuck is this.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> Where the fuck is this.



648 William Penn Pl
Pittsburgh, PA 15219


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh, there's a place called "The Oasis" that has very good coffee.





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Here



Fuck DB's, I'll be here.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> Fuck DB's, I'll be here.



I'll be there for my morning coffee, and a Breakfast sammich.
At most, I spent 5-6 dollars there.


----------



## Teco (Apr 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll be there for my morning coffee, and a Breakfast sammich.
> At most, I spent 5-6 dollars there.



Kickass. I must locate this. Like. As soon as I get there. We're fucking getting coffee first, Scotty.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> Kickass. I must locate this. Like. As soon as I get there. We're fucking getting coffee first, Scotty.



It's just coffee >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> except for blacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is very true.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Teco said:


> Kickass. I must locate this. Like. As soon as I get there. We're fucking getting coffee first, Scotty.



No guarantees, my man. I suggest you keep an alternative in mind...



Taren Fox said:


> This post is very true.



FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No guarantees, my man. I suggest you keep an alternative in mind...
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


Is it true that you dislike African-Americans? Because there are some non-whites who attend Anthrocon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Is it true that you dislike African-Americans? Because there are some non-whites who attend Anthrocon.



To a VERY slight extent. I'm not going to give them the cold shoulder or flat out call em' derogatory terms but I will be keeping an eye on them. Call it a bit of a trust issue.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> To a VERY slight extent. I'm not going to give them the cold shoulder or flat out call em' derogatory terms but I will be keeping an eye on them. Call it a bit of a trust issue.


Dude, that's so fucked up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dude, that's so fucked up.



If you say so....


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> It's just coffee >.>



JUST coffee?  _JUST_ COFFEE? >:C

fffffffffuuuuuuck yooooouuuuuuu



Scotty1700 said:


> To a VERY slight extent. I'm not going to give them the cold shoulder or flat out call em' derogatory terms but I will be keeping an eye on them. Call it a bit of a trust issue.



He's just going to be keeping one hand on his wallet and the police on speed dial.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty, how do you ever go into the city with being that intolerant and scared of black people?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> He's just going to be keeping one hand on his wallet and the police on speed dial.


Sirsly. e.e

There are black furries out there, Scotty. If you continue to be a dick, don't be angry if you get messed with.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Scotty, how do you ever go into the city with being that intolerant and scared of black people?



Let's take Scotty to downtown Detroit and leave him there :3

Actually that's not really a good idea because he would probably get killed for reals ):


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Let's take Scotty to downtown Detroit and leave him there :3
> 
> Actually that's not really a good idea because he would probably get killed for reals ):


Scotty probably never leaves his house, except to go to school. :|


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Scotty probably never leaves his house, except to go to school. :|



Actually he started taking correspondence courses when he heard that they were letting blacks and whites go to the same schools now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Actually he started taking correspondence courses when he heard that they were letting blacks and whites go to the same schools now.


Next thing you know blacks and whites will be sharing the same drinking fountains!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Next thing you know blacks and whites will be sharing the same drinking fountains!



Dear _GOD_

What is this world coming to ):


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Dear _GOD_
> 
> What is this world coming to ):


Fucking liberals. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fucking liberals. D:



god damn pinko commies


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> god damn pinko commies


It's fucking socialism.


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> JUST coffee?  _JUST_ COFFEE? >:C
> 
> fffffffffuuuuuuck yooooouuuuuuu



I take it that you are a big coffee drinker? hmmmm? :3

Just coffee DAMNIT!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I take it that you are a big coffee drinker? hmmmm? :3
> 
> Just coffee DAMNIT!



>:C

You can go and climb a wall of dicks


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 21, 2010)

Guys, what the fuck. Also, I confirm I will be there.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Guys, what the fuck. Also, I confirm I will be there.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



Photos from the future.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



You'll have to take them. I'm not even bothering to bring a camera.


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> JUST coffee?  _JUST_ COFFEE? >:C
> 
> fffffffffuuuuuuck yooooouuuuuuu



What he said. I went the entire time without good coffee last time.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> What he said. I went the entire time without good coffee last time.



I don't go anywhere without bringing the means to make my own.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> Kickass. I must locate this. Like. As soon as I get there. We're fucking getting coffee first, Scotty.



I'll probably do the same.

Look for the skinny nigra with da rasta locks. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Christ, leave it up to crazy bastards to blow it outta the water yet again.


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'll probably do the same.
> 
> Look for the skinny nigra with da rasta locks. :V



I will. And if the coffee is good, I may hug you. Just letting you know.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> I will. And if the coffee is good, I may hug you. Just letting you know.



M'kay.


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> M'kay.


Oh hey you're a chick. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh hey you're a chick. :V



Took you long enough.
And no, you may not see my boobs.


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Took you long enough.
> And no, you may not see my boobs.



Ugh! You beat me to the punch.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> Ugh! You beat me to the punch.



Yes...yes I did.

Any attempt at groping will result in a face full of pepper spray. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes...yes I did.
> 
> Any attempt at groping will result in a face full of pepper spray. :V


I'll remember that. Just dont spray me when I go to hug you.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes...yes I did.
> 
> Any attempt at groping will result in a face full of pepper spray. :V



I HAVE BEEN MACED, SO MANY TIMES

I HAVE DEVELOPED IMMUNITY!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'll remember that. Just dont spray me when I go to hug you.





Kay.



Dyluck said:


> I HAVE BEEN MACED, SO MANY TIMES
> 
> I HAVE DEVELOPED IMMUNITY!



I have upgraded to Bear Mace.
:V


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have upgraded to Bear Mace.
> :V


Shit. Maybe I'll avoid all contact what so ever. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> Shit. Maybe I'll avoid all contact what so ever. :V



You gotta spray the Pedo-pissbucket people with something when you work at a library. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You gotta spray the Pedo-pissbucket people with something when you work at a library. :V


Pedos at a library? What are they doing, using the computers? Or is it simply cause you work there ;D


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Im in Australia and only 14 -.-
I will go some day...


----------



## brut (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO........ I'll be at AC. this would be my third year


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Anyone new want shown the hot spots within the con itself? Meet up and stuff. yeah no? Just scotty? =/  I thought more people would be game.


I'll take you up on this. :3 I don't know many people who are going, so im trying to meet new ones.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I'll take you up on this. :3 I don't know many people who are going, so im trying to meet new ones.


 Thats exactly why I'm doing this. I want to meet more people, plus its a good way to look awesome. :V


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thats exactly why I'm doing this. I want to meet more people, plus its a good way to look awesome. :V


I'm still new to the fandom a bit, but I will be going with a friend, and meeting maybe one or two there.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I'm still new to the fandom a bit, but I will be going with a friend, and meeting maybe one or two there.


 
I'm sure I'll be one of the two :F

Stick around and you two will get free pizza one of the days there, whenever I cant resist the call of a Pizza Outlet pizza...white with pepperoni and sausage and the garlic sause *drrrroooolz*  ...dont judge me :V


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'm sure I'll be one of the two :F
> 
> Stick around and you two will get free pizza one of the days there, whenever I cant resist the call of a Pizza Outlet pizza...white with pepperoni and sausage and the garlic sause *drrrroooolz*  ...dont judge me :V



Sounds like youre gonna get some right now. =P It's cool. Pepperoni pizza is my kryptonite.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> Sounds like youre gonna get some right now. =P It's cool. Pepperoni pizza is my kryptonite.


 ....I- I cant... the pizza outlet in my town went out of business or something ;___; It was soooo good.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thats exactly why I'm doing this. I want to meet more people, plus its a good way to look awesome. :V



You can't look awesome while hanging out with furries, it's impossible.

Trust me.


----------



## Teco (Apr 22, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You can't look awesome while hanging out with furries, it's impossible.
> 
> Trust me.


 
No? I think Jesus would say otherwise.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2010)

Teco said:


> No? I think Jesus would say otherwise.



Well then Jesus would say _wrong_.


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well then Jesus would say _wrong_.


 Dont make me get the picture of Repo Man.
Or Jesus facing off with Repo Man.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2010)

Teco said:


> Dont make me get the picture of Repo Man.
> Or Jesus facing off with Repo Man.



Please, it was lame enough with just the furries before you brought in the Jews, we don't need to add THAT to this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

The """"raves"""" (major quotes) at Anthrocon are pretty fun, if you're looking to goof off.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The """"raves"""" (major quotes) at Anthrocon are pretty fun, if you're looking to goof off.


 

umm i dont get it...

never been to convention...

explain please?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The """"raves"""" (major quotes) at Anthrocon are pretty fun, if you're looking to goof off.



Raves?  Is that like Rants and Raves? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 23, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Raves?  Is that like Rants and Raves? :V


If it is, I can see how it'd be fun. One guy makes a speech about something and the rest of the audience proceeds to take turns making him look like a dumbass in front of hundreds of people.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You can't look awesome while hanging out with furries, it's impossible.
> 
> Trust me.



Technically if you were closer to a normal person then you'd look automatically awesome relative to the furries, if that's what he meant


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The """"raves"""" (major quotes) at Anthrocon are pretty fun, if you're looking to goof off.


Yea, i think i might avoid that... It just seems so awkward. .w. Im not good at dancing, and most furs ive met aren't either...


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Nobody can dance

some fursuiter passed out and left his head
we formed a tribal circle and started dancing around it

man
being stupid is fun


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Nobody can dance
> 
> some fursuiter passed out and left his head
> we formed a tribal circle and started dancing around it
> ...



....
Don't you have dreads?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> Don't you have dreads?



why
does someone with dreads owe you money

(i cant wait to see where this is going)


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Nobody can dance
> 
> some fursuiter passed out and left his head
> we formed a tribal circle and started dancing around it
> ...



This.

Plus...where was this? AC? Last year? Why do i feel like I've witnessed this .


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Teco said:


> This.
> 
> Plus...where was this? AC? Last year? Why do i feel like I've witnessed this .



=3
Yeah, AC last year.


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Nobody can dance
> 
> some fursuiter passed out and left his head
> we formed a tribal circle and started dancing around it
> ...





Jelly said:


> =3
> Yeah, AC last year.



....why do I feel like I was there, watching this.  
Yet..unable to recall it at all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Trippin' on those roofies eh?


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Trippin' on those roofies eh?


SHIT. I IGNORED MY FRIENDS ADVICE TO NEVER DRINK ANYTHING SOMEONE OFFERS. BUT I WAS SO THIRSTY, WTF HAPPENED.

No no.. but really. Con tip number two, only drink your own drinks.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 23, 2010)

A rave isn't a rave without drugs. xD


----------



## Teco (Apr 23, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> A rave isn't a rave without drugs. xD


I didn't go to a rave then..
Actually I could. But I turned it down.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

Would love to but it ain't gonna happen this year.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> A rave isn't a rave without drugs. xD


This is true. ):


----------



## Sketch_Dalmatian (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll be going!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Sketch_Dalmatian said:


> I'll be going!


Is this your first AC?


----------



## Teco (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> This is true. ):


  There was a dealer right outside the convention center actually, stopped me while I walked to my hotel. So tempting. But I dont think a straight guy should do E at a furry con :V

I mean... drugs are bad m'kay.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 25, 2010)

Dunno if I've posted yet but I'll be there. It'll be my third time. I'll have Y'knossos V2 with me by then. So I'll be a white and red faggy looking dragon being fawned over by the occasional gay guy who don't know there is a fem in that suit.

EDIT: Should be amusing. I swear though if I get a "You make my anus bleed" pick up line again from some random guy on drugs I'm socking the creeper.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Teco said:


> There was a dealer right outside the convention center actually, stopped me while I walked to my hotel. So tempting. But I dont think a straight guy should do E at a furry con :V
> 
> I mean... drugs are bad m'kay.


Lotsa homeless and drug dealers RIGHT outside of Anthrocon. Sirsly.

I've been hit up by 3 prostitutes and a drug dealer, all in one Anthrocon. I love it. LOL


----------



## Teco (Apr 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Dunno if I've posted yet but I'll be there. It'll be my third time. I'll have Y'knossos V2 with me by then. So I'll be a white and red faggy looking dragon being fawned over by the occasional gay guy who don't know there is a fem in that suit.



Oh hey its that dragon. I'm a straight guy whom assumed you were a gay guy :V


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im goin hell yea!!!

first con too

@ Jashwa Also I CAN dance ravey dances well.

though im not gunna b the Etard in the shuffle pit -_-

i detest drugs...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 25, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh hey its that dragon. I'm a straight guy whom assumed you were a gay guy :V



Haha, orly?

I tried to make the costume come out androgynous in hopes it would stave of ravenous creepers. I guess it doesn't work that way.
EDIT: Were you really there, did you really see me and did I really come off as a gay guy in that suit?


----------



## Teco (Apr 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha, orly?
> 
> I tried to make the costume come out androgenous in hopes it would stave of ravenous creepers.


Oh no, it wasn't the suit really.. its the fact I just assume anyone in a suit is a gay dude, I know with site stats that gives me a 50/50 but I think it increases at a con. So you know :V
Edit: Yeah I was really there. Yeah I saw you, I was wearing my chinese silk shirt when I did and I was like. Oh hey. A chinese dragon.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 25, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh no, it wasn't the suit really.. its the fact I just assume anyone in a suit is a gay dude, I know with site stats that gives me a 50/50 but I think it increases at a con. So you know :V



Ah, understandable thinking.

EDIT again: Did you all know we won't have the Steel City Diner this year? It closed down.

Furnando's is still supposed to be there though. I think.

EDIT EDIT: Ah okay. Hmmm...my brain is half dead so if I saw you I don't remember. I'll still be in a similar costume this year. Just better work on the anatomy, and different suit building materials. I still don't know what I'll do for the outfit.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: Should be amusing. I swear though if I get a "You make my anus bleed" pick up line again from some random guy on drugs I'm socking the creeper.


You're just asking to have this said to you as a joke.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: Should be amusing. I swear though if I get a "You make my anus bleed" pick up line again from some random guy on drugs I'm socking the creeper.



-cringes.- How does that even...?

Otherwise, im sure your fursuit is gonna be awesome looking. >:3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> -cringes.- How does that even...?
> 
> Otherwise, im sure your fursuit is gonna be awesome looking. >:3



Lets just say I'm not certain if "That" person who used that piss-poor pick up line came up with the fail because he was on drugs, or if he just naturally happens to fail at that sort of thing.

Part of me thinks it's a little bit of both.

Also thanke.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lets just say I'm not certain if "That" person who used that piss-poor pick up line came up with the fail because he was on drugs, or if he just naturally happens to fail at that sort of thing.
> 
> Part of me thinks it's a little bit of both.
> 
> Also thanke.



Probably just a natural.

Thats like.. the worst pick up line ever. Drugs would only allow him to think of a better pick up line than that one.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

What was the actual line?
did i miss it

the anus bleed part sounds like the punch

like you're so ________________ it makes my anus bleed
but i have no idea what ^ is


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What was the actual line?
> did i miss it
> 
> the anus bleed part sounds like the punch
> ...



"You make my anus bleed' was the initial line. :V


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 27, 2010)

I might be going. This would be my first con if I don't end up going to Cali Fur. Also, if I end up going I'd be down to join your get together Teco.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I might be going. This would be my first con if I don't end up going to Cali Fur. Also, if I end up going I'd be down to join your get together Teco.


 Awesome possum.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck it, I'm gonna start a list.

*Going*
Aden
anthroguy101
brut
Irreverent
IshyTycoon
Ixis
Jelly
KirbyCowFox
paintballadict9
Sketch_Dalmatian
Taren Fox
TDK
Teco
TheRapetor (wat)
ThisisGabe
thunder_lizard / Fraxx
Trpdwarf
Tweaker
Xipoid
Zeke Shadowfyre

*Maybe/Probably Going*
Anubis_Howl
Danale
Dyluck
FoxBody
Jashwa
KokoroTheDragon
Raiven
San-Ryuuk
Scotty1700
Sgt. Andrews
Stahi

So many 'T's going, damn. Also I'm not going to maintain this list, so it's up to new people to add themselves if they really care.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> Fuck it, I'm gonna start a list.
> 
> *Going*
> Aden
> ...



Dude, I'm on staff.  I almost HAVE to go.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> So many 'T's going, damn. Also I'm not going to maintain this list, so it's up to new people to add themselves if they really care.



T is awesome.

OP should edit this into the first post


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> T is awesome.
> 
> OP should edit this into the first post


T is for Taren, duh.  Thus why it's awesome.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> T is for Taren, duh.  Thus why it's awesome.


My name has two t's as such, I make it much more awesome. Atleast my full screen name


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish I could go 

And plus, I'd feel naked if I went without a suit


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish I could go
> 
> And plus, I'd feel naked if I went without a suit


:V Why Anthrocon?

Not at all.You just cant get into the 'headless lounge' :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> You just cant get into the 'headless lounge' :V


Uh... Yes you can. :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Uh... Yes you can. :V


Since when if you dont have a suit/arent a spotter?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Since when if you dont have a suit/arent a spotter?


Since... ever? I hang in the headless lounge all the time, although I'm friends with several suiters.


----------



## Teco (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Since... ever? I hang in the headless lounge all the time, although I'm friends with several suiters.



...well that might be why. Idontknow. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...well that might be why. Idontknow. :V


That or I'm just so cool that... :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What was the actual line?
> did i miss it
> 
> the anus bleed part sounds like the punch
> ...



The actual starting line was "you make my anus bleed".

Which was a very interesting experience. I was in my dragon costume at the time being hit on by a drugged guy. His first line was as was already said and the second was mildly less fail "You make my retina's bleed".

The guy tried to push his head against my muzzle and I pushed him away as he tried to ask if we could "Meet up" later. I ran to my group as soon I located them.

I wanted to get Con Ops but by the time I found one nearest me, the guy had disappeared into the crowd. Disgusting experience then but kind of funny now when I think about it.



Taren Fox said:


> Since... ever? I hang in the headless lounge  all the time, although I'm friends with several suiters.



If you are not a suiter or a spotter you have no business being in the headless lounge. If I am there this year as planned to help set up a watch to keep the doors shut like they should be, help suiters out, and do minor repairs I will definitely be looking to see some enforcement on the whole thing. Not only do those doors need to be kept shut (retards keep leaving them open or propping them open) and ensuring non suitors are not in there sucking up the water supply, or taking up room when they are not actually there to help suiters.

The headless lounge exists for one purpose. It's for suitors to take a breather, cool off, rehydrate, do minor repairs, and leave their suit when they run to use the bathroom. It is not for non suitors to hang out, and use up it's resources.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you are not a suiter or a spotter you have no business being in the headless lounge. If I am there this year as planned to help set up a watch to keep the doors shut like they should be, help suiters out, and do minor repairs I will definitely be looking to see some enforcement on the whole thing. Not only do those doors need to be kept shut (retards keep leaving them open or propping them open) and ensuring non suitors are not in there sucking up the water supply, or taking up room when they are not actually there to help suiters.
> 
> The headless lounge exists for one purpose. It's for suitors to take a breather, cool off, rehydrate, do minor repairs, and leave their suit when they run to use the bathroom. It is not for non suitors to hang out, and use up it's resources.


Crack that whip.


----------



## AthenaLash (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd have loved to go but it's too far and expensive for me. 


I've actually never been (or seen) a Furry Convention before. Well, wearing a fursuit in Malaysia would be horrible I guess since the weather is always so hot unless it's raining or it's night.

But I hope everyone else has fun.


----------



## FurryNate (Apr 28, 2010)

i'll be there!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Crack that whip.



If I get the position of Headless Lounge watch for volunteering, don't think I won't be inquiring about what the head staff want peeps like me to do when people come in taking up resources that are not there for them.

EDIT: This is more general info for the reading pleasure of those who are attending and paying attention to this thread.

I've seen my share of people bitch and complain about how they want to be in the lounge when they are not spotting or suiting. All I can say to them is: Do you wear a suit? Do you know what it's like? Do you know how hot it gets? How fast do you dehydrate? How much of a life-saver that lounge is? How much money gets pumped into it?

I do.

It's a bit ridiculous the amount of people who seem to think it's perfectly okay to take up resources not meant for them. AC has the zoo if you want to hang out. There are literally hundreds of areas alone in that one center for you hang out with your friends or chill with suitors. There are too many other options out there for people to walk into the lounge, leave the doors "WIPE OPEN" take the water, snap pictures of people who don't want to be taken pictures of when not in full garb, take up the seats, or hog the fans meant for people who are in costume.

I've watched the past two years I've been to AC, people do that. Last year we had less of a "Not enough water" issue because more people were being kept out of the lounge where they don't belong. Still by principle that room is meant for that purpose. People really ought to respect that.

If peeps really want to be around people in costume in and out(if that make sense), they can volunteer for helping out during the fur-suit parade(that help is always appreciated), or volunteer for door/head-less lounge watch.

Or look on Anthrocon.org's forums and agree to be a spotter for someone. 

That said people please remember try to respect the designated functions for specific places in con when you go. In doing so it makes the entire con a much more pleasant experience for everyone.

That goes beyond etiquette as per the head-less lounge. It applies to many things at the convention. When you go to a big convention like Anthrocon, you have to keep the amount of people in mind. Last AC we had  3,776 people as per the reported number. We may possibly hit the 4000 mark this year now that con time isn't set around 4th of July (although it also possible it'll go in reverse due to the economy)

There are a lot of people there. When you have that many people good etiquette goes a long way. It's beyond just personal hygiene. So if you want to have a blast at AC, which I'm sure most of us will, having respect for others and for the designated areas go a long way to making it most pleasant for everyone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ooh, that make sense about the Headless Lounge. Seemed interesting at first as hey, I'd be surrounded by awesome suits but now that I know what it's for, I'll leave it for its' intended use


----------



## Stahi (Apr 28, 2010)

I only go in when my friends who suit go in.  That and those giant fans are a godsend to a big guy like me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ooh, that make sense about the Headless Lounge. Seemed interesting at first as hey, I'd be surrounded by awesome suits but now that I know what it's for, I'll leave it for its' intended use



You'll still be surrounded by awesome suits. The last stat I saw had the percentage of people in costume 15%.

They'll be everywhere you look. Good spots in the past to find them have been in at the zoo, outside the zoo, at the fur-suit games, randomly walking around center, randomly hanging out in hotel lobbies, the fur-suit games, and of course outside the lounge where the professional photographer is set up.

If you really want to be around them more and make them appreciate you, volunteering behind the scenes for fur-suit related events (like the Fursuit Parade) gives an even great experience to be around the suits and the people inside them.

You can also duck in to see the fur-suit friendly dance that tends to happen after the regular Rave.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

I should try to cos play 'white' MJ. Just cause some drunk lady came into the lobby and like, freaked out and said I looked like.. a white MJ. :V She got pictures with me. It was the vest and fedora I was sporting.... 

....just.. just randomly throwing that out there


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> I should try to cos play 'white' MJ. Just cause some drunk lady came into the lobby and like, freaked out and said I looked like.. a white MJ. :V She got pictures with me. It was the vest and fedora I was sporting....
> 
> ....just.. just randomly throwing that out there



Who needs Zombie Jesus when you can have Zombie MJ?

AmIright?


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Who needs Zombie Jesus when you can have Zombie MJ?
> 
> AmIright?



Dude.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 28, 2010)

Too soon?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Too soon?


Too soon. ):


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too soon. ):



I knew I should have waited another couple thousand years before that Zombie Jesus joke... sorry guys.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I knew I should have waited another couple thousand years before that Zombie Jesus joke... sorry guys.


It's okay. Gotta be more sensitive.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Too soon?





Taren Fox said:


> Too soon. ):





FoxBody said:


> I knew I should have waited another couple thousand years before that Zombie Jesus joke... sorry guys.



Pfft, too soon my ass. I want to do THIS now.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 28, 2010)

If you do it, take pictures/video!


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> If you do it, take pictures/video!


*rents 'This is it'* I always wanted to learn to dance like him :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> I want to do THIS now.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


...it...it hasn't happened. But I want to. :V You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...it...it hasn't happened. But I want to. :V You're doing it wrong.


Just reminding you. :3


----------



## Delta (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it wrong that I read this as "Anyone have an AC130"


----------



## Teco (Apr 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Is it wrong that I read this as "Anyone have an AC130"


Yeah. Because you need a Chopper Gunner instead, fool.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 29, 2010)

Thousands of people have done Zombie MJ before. You're wayyyyyy late on that.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thousands of people have done Zombie MJ before. You're wayyyyyy late on that.


:V have they done _white_ zombie  jesus  MJ?


----------



## Ixis (Apr 29, 2010)

So I'm looking out for a white zombie jesus MJ and a dragon who makes anuses bleed?

Oy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Ixis said:


> So I'm looking out for a white zombie jesus MJ and a dragon who makes anuses bleed?
> 
> Oy.


Watch out for the anus dragons. D:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 29, 2010)

Ixis said:


> So I'm looking out for a white zombie jesus MJ and a dragon who makes anuses bleed?
> 
> Oy.



Haha, oh you.


----------



## Ixis (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch out for the anus dragons. D:



Oh yeah that's hot, you dirty boy.


----------



## Teco (Apr 29, 2010)

Ixis said:


> So I'm looking out for a white zombie jesus MJ and a dragon who makes anuses bleed?
> 
> Oy.


 
Look out for the dragons in a bad way. Look for white zombie MJ me in a good way ;D

Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 30, 2010)

Stahi said:


> Dude, I'm on staff.  I almost HAVE to go.


I know you. o: Me and will shall run into you, im sure. >w> Anyone else from kain's going?

Teco- I'd love to see that.

Trp- Permission to hug you in your suit? c:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 30, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I know you. o: Me and will shall run into you, im sure. >w> Anyone else from kain's going?
> 
> Teco- I'd love to see that.
> 
> Trp- Permission to hug you in your suit? c:



Permission granted so long as your hands and clothes are clean. I does not want my suit to get dirty after all the work that will go into it. White does not clean easy.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2010)

Coffee...


----------



## Teco (Apr 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Coffee...


Is this being implied to how hard it is to clean white. Or just saying it. Either way's good. cept now I want some


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

I just pre-registered. :3


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I just pre-registered. :3



Same. Badge number 2644.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Same. Badge number 2644.




I should probably do that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Same. Badge number 2644.


2624 here lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 4, 2010)

2195


----------



## Tweaker (Jun 7, 2010)

2121 here. Seriously psyched!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 7, 2010)

1979


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't remember my badge number, but I'm confirmed as pre-registered.


----------



## moojlet (Jun 9, 2010)

i'll be going! i'm in the westin :3


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be there ^^


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going, and I'll be staying at the Hampton Inn.  I'll also bring a bunch of money for arts and stuffs.


----------

